# Books on your Wishlist



## Kelise (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, we have nearly every other list of books imaginable, how about a list of the books we want to get next? 

It doesn't matter how many books we may have bought but are still unread around the house (112 in my case) or on our iPads, unread (300 or so, but that may slightly overlap in parts with my first count of 112). There's always books we've heard of and want to buy, but haven't managed to yet.

My list currently is: 


The top ten published by Gollancz in those retro covers: Gollancz: 50 years of Science Fiction (SF) publishing
By Light Alone - Adam Roberts (Sounds really quite interesting.) 
Dreamworld by Brian Wood (Thanks to the article posted here some time ago.)
Books two and three in Robin Hobb's Solider Son trilogy.

My list goes on, but it's for books in a series I haven't even started yet. I just assume I'll love the series! Bah. (In this case, speaking of A Song of Ice and Fire, and Kristen Britain's Green Rider, and everything by Brendon Sanderson. And Storm by Tad Williams. And The Crucible series by Sara Douglass.

Perhaps I have a book buying problem. As I noted before, I have enough books to last me a year or two without buying any more! And yet... and yet...


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 12, 2011)

My wish list is small. I just want the next JK Rowling series. On Kindle.


----------



## Misusscarlet (Sep 12, 2011)

lol I don't know if JK Rowling is going to write another series. I heard she is done with the harry potter world. She sounded pretty disgusted with it in the end. Except for the oodles of money she has. My list would be (not necessarily fantasy/sci-fi

1. Collection of Emily Dickinson poems.
2. Hunger Games (ye i read Gregor the overlander but wasn't interested in Suzanne Collins at the time the books came out).
3. Betsy the Vampire Queen series.
4. Dreamworld
5. Songs of fire and ice.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad my article had an impact and two of you have Wood's book on your list!

Now if I can just get you to add mine!


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know if Rowling's going to write another series either, but that's why it's on my WISH list. 

I'm just pretty pathetic when it comes to books. I have no resistance. If I hear of a book I want, I rush right out and get it. This is why no one I know will ever help me move again. If I ever wish to move without using professionals, I'm going to have to come up with a completely new circle of friends.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 12, 2011)

Rowling has hinted that she still is going to do more books in the Potterverse.  I don't see why she would write more than 10,000 new words for her Pottermore website if she wasn't.  I know she was trying to write a detective novel a few years back but don't know if that ever came to fruition.  

Rumors are that Lucas is looking to bring a new Star Wars trilogy to the big screen as well. 

My wishlist - 

Alloy of Law - Brandon Sanderson 
Joe Abercrombie hardcovers, all with gorgeous UK covers.
Heroes of the Marsh - New Unabridged Translation which costs 200 USD


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 10, 2012)

Bumping this thread as it's an old one, but what books are you looking forward to getting next?

Martin's next one for me, even though I'm a bit disappointed as to where it's going.  Abercrombie's next one sounds intriguing as well.  Interested to see what Erikson is going to do next since Malazan Book of the Fallen is finished now.  

Also Gollancz has released a lot of Jack Vance's stuff on e-book now, so I'm looking forward to reading a lot of him.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 10, 2012)

I have quite a lot of reputable authors I'm going to buy sometime in the near future.

- Cornwell's Saxon stories (Historical fiction)
- Cook's The Black Company
- Abercrombie's First Law

I haven't ever gotten around to reading the LotR, even though my room is littered with paraphenilia from the trilogy. I could only get five chapters in to the Fellowship. I've tried to read it for a year now. I'm not going to finish the trilogy... and then go through this list.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 12, 2012)

Right now I think I have only two books on my wishlist.

The Wiseman's Fear. I think it was coming out in paperback this month? So I was waiting for that.
Stephen King's On Writing. Sounds like there's some good information in it.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 12, 2012)

It came out a couple of days ago, in fact. According to Rothfuss' blog anyhow 

I remember the glorious days when I was passing my bookstore and saw they had put it out on the shelves at least three weeks early. I think I squealed. It IS massive though, I may have to buy the paperback and put this one into storage.


----------



## Janga (Mar 12, 2012)

I keep an online list because my memory is horrible:

Shawn's bookshelf: to-read (showing 1-30 of 44) (sorted by: position)


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 12, 2012)

Since I am dreadfully predictable, "Railsea" by China Mieville is out in a couple of months. The next novel in the Temeraire series, "Crucible of Gold", came out recently, I believe. Both my husband and I are unemployed right now, though, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 12, 2012)

Xanados, the Saxon Chronicles start out great but get pretty tiresome by book four, at least in my opinion.

There are a lot of books I need to read, but I can't think of many right now.  Obviously A Dance with Dragons and any other ASOIAF books set to be released, and I need to finish the three or four books I have laying around my room right now from my last amazon shopping spree.  That includes Mistborn, and after all of the gushing reviews from Scribes i am expecting to pick up some more of Sanderson's books after I finish it.  Oh, and of course I have to get Benjamin's book when it gets published!


----------



## Xanados (Mar 12, 2012)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Xanados, the Saxon Chronicles start out great but get pretty tiresome by book four, at least in my opinion.


Ahwell, I'll probably just pick up the first book to see what it's like. I heard he does write pretty well, though.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, he writes well.  I think I was a little upset because I thought the story was done after the third (not sure, but I think it was the third) book, and the rest of the plot felt a bit contrived.  Mostly minor complaints, though, the books are good.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 15, 2012)

starconstant said:


> It came out a couple of days ago, in fact. According to Rothfuss' blog anyhow
> 
> I remember the glorious days when I was passing my bookstore and saw they had put it out on the shelves at least three weeks early. I think I squealed. It IS massive though, I may have to buy the paperback and put this one into storage.



The book does look pretty gigantic! Which is probably another reason why I'm pretty excited. Books with more than 700 pages make me happy. Then again.... books of that size do need plenty of room on the bookshelf.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't wait to get my copy of 50 shades of gray... 

Yumm.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Mar 23, 2012)

Argentum said:


> Right now I think I have only two books on my wishlist.
> 
> The Wiseman's Fear. I think it was coming out in paperback this month? So I was waiting for that.
> Stephen King's On Writing. Sounds like there's some good information in it.



I highly recommend the King book, definitely one of the better books on the subject.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been working my way through a massive reading list since Jan 2011.

I decided to read every winner of the Locus sci-fi award (30-odd books).

I'm currently waiting for _Barrayar_ by Bujold to arrive from Amazon.

After that I've got Robinson's _Mars_ series, Stephenson's _Baroque Cycle_ and the most recent couple of years.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 16, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I've been working my way through a massive reading list since Jan 2011.
> 
> I decided to read every winner of the Locus sci-fi award (30-odd books).
> 
> ...



You're in for a hell of a ride.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 16, 2012)

Right now the only book that comes to mind is _The Children of Hurin_. It's been out for a while, but I haven't been able to afford it.


----------



## charleshudgen (Apr 17, 2012)

My book wish list is simple, just to have and read the new Twilight. I wanted to know what happen to all the characters especially to Bella Swan if she became vampire after she got married to Edward Cullen and died after she delivered their child. I wish I could get a copy as soon as possible. 


____________________________
Buy Science Fiction Book Online


----------

